# Can my tortoises eat these flowers?



## diamondbp (Feb 11, 2013)

Can my tortoises eat these flowers? This plant is in my front yard away from my tortoises but I didn't want them to miss out on a treat if it was edible. Thanks


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not sure what they are. Look them up on tortoisetable.org


----------



## greyshirt (Feb 11, 2013)

It looks like a camillia. Don't know if they can eat it or not. I was thinking about buying some.


----------



## arotester (Feb 11, 2013)

The camellia is a safe, nonpoisonous plant so i don't think there is any problem letting your torts roam around it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2013)

Camelias are considered safe. I doubt your tortoise would eat them. Here's a list that tells you about safe and toxic plants:

http://www.ladybug.uconn.edu/hotissues/safeandpoisonoushouseplants.html


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, they don't show any interest in eating them. I just wanted to be sure


----------

